# [postfix] + revdep rebuild error

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

J'ai mis a jour mon systeme et apres un revdep-rebuild, j'ai mon postfix qui ne fonctionne plus:

```

Failed to emerge mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5:

 * Read "ftp://ftp.porcupine.org/mirrors/postfix-release/official/postfix-2.6.5.RELEASE_NOTES"

 * for incompatible changes before continueing.

 * Bugs should be filed at "http://bugs.gentoo.org/" and

 * assigned to "net-mail@gentoo.org".

 * You have "ssl" in your USE flags, TLS will be enabled.

 * This service is incompatible with the previous TLS patch.

 * Visit http://www.postfix.org/TLS_README.html for more info.

 * You have "ipv6" in your USE flags, IPV6 will be enabled.

 * Visit http://www.postfix.org/IPV6_README.html for more info.

 *

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3060:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile problem"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile problem

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/environment'.

 *

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5405_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 08 Jan 2010 10:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j30"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dri fortran gd gdbm gpm iconv innodb ipv6 json mhash mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdo perl php pppd python readline reflection session sftp simplexml spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_basic expires" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

J'ai vider les fichiers temporaire, re emerge postfix, re fais un revdep-rebuild

Ca ne fonctionne pas

Je sais pas comment faire pour le reparer, et en attendant mon postfix est arreter.

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Y'a-t-il quelque chose de plus informatif dans le build.log ?

Cela semble similaire à ce post

----------

## ibasaw

Voici le build.log au complet:

[code:1:176f3b6689]

 Read "ftp://ftp.porcupine.org/mirrors/postfix-release/official/postfix-2.6.5.RELEASE_NOTES"

 for incompatible changes before continueing.

 Bugs should be filed at "http://bugs.gentoo.org/" and

 assigned to "net-mail@gentoo.org".

 You have "ssl" in your USE flags, TLS will be enabled.

 This service is incompatible with the previous TLS patch.

 Visit http://www.postfix.org/TLS_README.html for more info.

 You have "ipv6" in your USE flags, IPV6 will be enabled.

 Visit http://www.postfix.org/IPV6_README.html for more info.

 Checking for postfix group ...

 Checking for postdrop group ...

 Checking for postfix user ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking postfix-2.6.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/work/postfix-2.6.5 ...

/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/environment: line 3011: pg_config: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/environment: line 3012: pg_config: command not found

 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

make -f Makefile.in MAKELEVEL= Makefiles

(echo "# Do not edit -- this file documents how Postfix was built for your machine."; /bin/sh makedefs) >makedefs.tmp

set +e; if cmp makedefs.tmp conf/makedefs.out; then rm makedefs.tmp; \

	else mv makedefs.tmp conf/makedefs.out; fi >/dev/null 2>/dev/null

set -e; for i in src/util src/global src/dns src/tls src/xsasl src/milter src/master src/postfix src/fsstone src/smtpstone src/sendmail src/error src/pickup src/cleanup src/smtpd src/local src/trivial-rewrite src/qmgr src/oqmgr src/smtp src/bounce src/pipe src/showq src/postalias src/postcat src/postconf src/postdrop src/postkick src/postlock src/postlog src/postmap src/postqueue src/postsuper src/qmqpd src/spawn src/flush src/verify src/virtual src/proxymap src/anvil src/scache src/discard src/tlsmgr src/postmulti; do \

	 (set -e; echo "[$i]"; cd $i; rm -f Makefile; \

	 make -f Makefile.in Makefile MAKELEVEL=) || exit 1; \

	done;

[src/util]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/global]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/dns]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/tls]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/xsasl]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/milter]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/master]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postfix]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/fsstone]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtpstone]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/sendmail]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/error]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/pickup]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/cleanup]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtpd]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/local]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/trivial-rewrite]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/qmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/oqmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtp]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/bounce]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/pipe]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/showq]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postalias]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postcat]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postconf]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postdrop]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postkick]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postlock]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postlog]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postmap]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postqueue]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postsuper]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/qmqpd]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/spawn]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/flush]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/verify]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/virtual]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/proxymap]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/anvil]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/scache]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/discard]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/tlsmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postmulti]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

rm -f Makefile; (cat conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in) >Makefile

make -j30 

rm -f libexec/post-install && ln -sf ../conf/post-install libexec/post-install

rm -f libexec/postfix-files && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-files libexec/postfix-files

rm -f libexec/postfix-script && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-script libexec/postfix-script

rm -f libexec/postfix-wrapper && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-wrapper libexec/postfix-wrapper

rm -f libexec/main.cf && ln -sf ../conf/main.cf libexec/main.cf

rm -f libexec/master.cf && ln -sf ../conf/master.cf libexec/master.cf

rm -f libexec/postmulti-script && ln -sf ../conf/postmulti-script libexec/postmulti-script

set -e; for i in src/util src/global src/dns src/tls src/xsasl src/milter src/master src/postfix src/fsstone src/smtpstone src/sendmail src/error src/pickup src/cleanup src/smtpd src/local src/trivial-rewrite src/qmgr src/oqmgr src/smtp src/bounce src/pipe src/showq src/postalias src/postcat src/postconf src/postdrop src/postkick src/postlock src/postlog src/postmap src/postqueue src/postsuper src/qmqpd src/spawn src/flush src/verify src/virtual src/proxymap src/anvil src/scache src/discard src/tlsmgr src/postmulti; do \

	 (set -e; echo "[$i]"; cd $i; make 'CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE' update MAKELEVEL=) || exit 1; \

	done

[src/util]

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c alldig.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c allprint.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c argv.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c argv_split.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_clnt.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_print0.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_print64.c

distcc[1463] (dcc_pump_sendfile) ERROR: sendfile failed: Connection reset by peer

distcc[1463] (dcc_readx) ERROR: unexpected eof on fd5

distcc[1463] (dcc_r_token_int) ERROR: read failed while waiting for token "DONE"

distcc[1463] (dcc_r_result_header) ERROR: server provided no answer. Is the server configured to allow access from your IP address? Does the server have the compiler installed? Is the server configured to access the compiler?

distcc[1463] Warning: failed to distribute allprint.c to 91.121.164.158, running locally instead

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_print_plain.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_scan0.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_scan64.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c attr_scan_plain.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c auto_clnt.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c base64_code.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c basename.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c binhash.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c chroot_uid.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c cidr_match.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c clean_env.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c close_on_exec.c

distcc[1466] (dcc_readx) ERROR: failed to read: Connection reset by peer

distcc[1466] (dcc_r_token_int) ERROR: read failed while waiting for token "DONE"

distcc[1466] (dcc_r_result_header) ERROR: server provided no answer. Is the server configured to allow access from your IP address? Does the server have the compiler installed? Is the server configured to access the compiler?

distcc[1466] Warning: failed to distribute argv_split.c to 91.121.164.158, running locally instead

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c concatenate.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c ctable.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_alloc.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_cdb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_cidr.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_db.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_dbm.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_debug.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_env.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_ht.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_ni.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_nis.c

distcc[1477] (dcc_readx) ERROR: failed to read: Connection reset by peer

distcc[1477] (dcc_r_token_int) ERROR: read failed while waiting for token "DONE"

distcc[1477] (dcc_r_result_header) ERROR: server provided no answer. Is the server configured to allow access from your IP address? Does the server have the compiler installed? Is the server configured to access the compiler?

distcc[1477] Warning: failed to distribute attr_print0.c to 91.121.164.158, running locally instead

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_nisplus.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_open.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_pcre.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_regexp.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_sdbm.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_static.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_tcp.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dict_unix.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dir_forest.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c doze.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dummy_read.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c dummy_write.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c duplex_pipe.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c environ.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c events.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c exec_command.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c fifo_listen.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c fifo_trigger.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c file_limit.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c find_inet.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c fsspace.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c fullname.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c get_domainname.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c get_hostname.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c hex_code.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c hex_quote.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c host_port.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c htable.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_addr_host.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_addr_list.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_addr_local.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_connect.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_listen.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_proto.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c inet_trigger.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c line_wrap.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c lowercase.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c lstat_as.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c mac_expand.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c mac_parse.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c make_dirs.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c mask_addr.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c match_list.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c match_ops.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg_output.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg_syslog.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c msg_vstream.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c mvect.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c myaddrinfo.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c myflock.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c mymalloc.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c myrand.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c mystrtok.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c name_code.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c name_mask.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c netstring.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c neuter.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c non_blocking.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c nvtable.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c open_as.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c open_limit.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c open_lock.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c peekfd.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c percentm.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c posix_signals.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c printable.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c rand_sleep.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c read_wait.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c readable.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c readlline.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c ring.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c safe_getenv.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c safe_open.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_accept.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_connect.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_link.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_rename.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_socketpair.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sane_time.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c scan_dir.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c set_eugid.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c set_ugid.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sigdelay.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c skipblanks.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sock_addr.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c spawn_command.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c split_at.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c split_nameval.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c stat_as.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_connect.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_listen.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_recv_fd.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_send_fd.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c stream_trigger.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c sys_compat.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfix\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/share/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -I. -DLINUX2 -c timed_connect.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -I -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/postfi

----------

## man in the hill

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

>  J'ai vider les fichiers temporaire, re emerge postfix, re fais un revdep-rebuild
> 
> Ca ne fonctionne pas 
> 
> 

 

Salut,

As tu  réussis à emerger postfix ?

As tu fais un etc-update ou dispatch-conf après la mise a jour ?

Sinon tu peux démarrer postfix et regarder ds les logs de postfix /var/log/mail.log

J'ai installé la même version sur un server hardened récemment et je n'ai pas eu de problème ...

```
eix -I postfix

[I] mail-mta/postfix

     Available versions:  2.5.5 2.5.7 ~2.5.9 2.6.5 {cdb dovecot-sasl hardened ipv6 ldap mailwrapper mbox mysql nis pam postgres sasl selinux ssl vda}

     Installed versions:  2.6.5(08:21:10 10/12/2009)(hardened pam sasl ssl -cdb -dovecot-sasl -ipv6 -ldap -mbox -mysql -nis -postgres -selinux -vda)

     Homepage:            http://www.postfix.org/

     Description:         A fast and secure drop-in replacement for sendmail.
```

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4-hardenednopie

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4-vanilla

```

[edit] c'est quoi ça ?  Tu utilise distcc ?

```
distcc[1477] (dcc_readx) ERROR: failed to read: Connection reset by peer

distcc[1477] (dcc_r_token_int) ERROR: read failed while waiting for token "DONE"

distcc[1477] (dcc_r_result_header) ERROR: server provided no answer. Is the server configured to allow access from your IP address? Does the server have the compiler installed? Is the server configured to access the compiler?

distcc[1477] Warning: failed to distribute attr_print0.c to 91.121.164.158, running locally instead 
```

[/edit]

----------

## ibasaw

oui j'utilise distcc, et oui j'ai fais un etc-update

je n'arrive pas a emerge postfix, et il ne tourne plus

Voici mon log emerge:

```

1262942991: Started emerge on: Jan 08, 2010 10:29:51

1262942991:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --ask --update world

1262943008:  >>> emerge (1 of 13) app-misc/realpath-1.15 to /

1262943010:  === (1 of 13) Cleaning (app-misc/realpath-1.15::/usr/portage/app-misc/realpath/realpath-1.15.ebuild)

1262943010:  === (1 of 13) Compiling/Merging (app-misc/realpath-1.15::/usr/portage/app-misc/realpath/realpath-1.15.ebuild)

1262943015:  === (1 of 13) Merging (app-misc/realpath-1.15::/usr/portage/app-misc/realpath/realpath-1.15.ebuild)

1262943016:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-misc/realpath:0

1262943017:  === (1 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (app-misc/realpath-1.15::/usr/portage/app-misc/realpath/realpath-1.15.ebuild)

1262943017:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 13) app-misc/realpath-1.15 to /

1262943017:  >>> emerge (2 of 13) media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2 to /

1262943018:  === (2 of 13) Cleaning (media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2::/usr/portage/media-libs/t1lib/t1lib-5.1.2.ebuild)

1262943018:  === (2 of 13) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2::/usr/portage/media-libs/t1lib/t1lib-5.1.2.ebuild)

1262943048:  === (2 of 13) Merging (media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2::/usr/portage/media-libs/t1lib/t1lib-5.1.2.ebuild)

1262943049:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/t1lib:5

1262943049:  === Unmerging... (media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2-r1)

1262943050:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2-r1

1262943051:  === (2 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2::/usr/portage/media-libs/t1lib/t1lib-5.1.2.ebuild)

1262943051:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 13) media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2 to /

1262943051:  >>> emerge (3 of 13) sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 to /

1262943052:  === (3 of 13) Cleaning (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gdbm/gdbm-1.8.3-r4.ebuild)

1262943052:  === (3 of 13) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gdbm/gdbm-1.8.3-r4.ebuild)

1262943062:  === (3 of 13) Merging (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gdbm/gdbm-1.8.3-r4.ebuild)

1262943063:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/gdbm:0

1262943063:  === Unmerging... (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3)

1262943064:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3

1262943064:  === (3 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gdbm/gdbm-1.8.3-r4.ebuild)

1262943064:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 13) sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 to /

1262943064:  >>> emerge (4 of 13) dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5 to /

1262943065:  === (4 of 13) Cleaning (dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5::/usr/portage/dev-libs/mpfr/mpfr-2.4.1_p5.ebuild)

1262943065:  === (4 of 13) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5::/usr/portage/dev-libs/mpfr/mpfr-2.4.1_p5.ebuild)

1262943091:  === (4 of 13) Merging (dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5::/usr/portage/dev-libs/mpfr/mpfr-2.4.1_p5.ebuild)

1262943092:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/mpfr:0

1262943092:  === Unmerging... (dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1)

1262943093:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1

1262943093:  === (4 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5::/usr/portage/dev-libs/mpfr/mpfr-2.4.1_p5.ebuild)

1262943093:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 13) dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5 to /

1262943093:  >>> emerge (5 of 13) app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5 to /

1262943094:  === (5 of 13) Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.7.5.ebuild)

1262943094:  === (5 of 13) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.7.5.ebuild)

1262943102:  === (5 of 13) Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.7.5.ebuild)

1262943103:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/pinentry:0

1262943103:  === Unmerging... (app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5)

1262943103:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5

1262943104:  === (5 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.7.5.ebuild)

1262943104:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 13) app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5 to /

1262943104:  >>> emerge (6 of 13) sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4 to /

1262943105:  === (6 of 13) Cleaning (sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-6.0_p4.ebuild)

1262943105:  === (6 of 13) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-6.0_p4.ebuild)

1262943126:  === (6 of 13) Merging (sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-6.0_p4.ebuild)

1262943127:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/readline:0

1262943127:  === Unmerging... (sys-libs/readline-6.0_p3)

1262943128:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/readline-6.0_p3

1262943129:  === (6 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-6.0_p4.ebuild)

1262943129:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 13) sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4 to /

1262943129:  >>> emerge (7 of 13) sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1 to /

1262943130:  === (7 of 13) Cleaning (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1.ebuild)

1262943130:  === (7 of 13) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1.ebuild)

1262943142:  === (7 of 13) Merging (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1.ebuild)

1262943142:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/net-tools:0

1262943142:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1)

1262943143:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1

1262943144:  === (7 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1.ebuild)

1262943144:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 13) sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1 to /

1262943144:  >>> emerge (8 of 13) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8 to /

1262943144:  === (8 of 13) Cleaning (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8.ebuild)

1262943144:  === (8 of 13) Compiling/Merging (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8.ebuild)

1262943150:  === (8 of 13) Merging (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8.ebuild)

1262943151:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-portage/gentoolkit:0

1262943151:  === Unmerging... (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc7)

1262943151:  >>> unmerge success: app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc7

1262943153:  === (8 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8.ebuild)

1262943153:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 13) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc8 to /

1262943153:  >>> emerge (9 of 13) app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3 to /

1262943153:  === (9 of 13) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-postgresql/eselect-postgresql-0.3.ebuild)

1262943153:  === (9 of 13) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-postgresql/eselect-postgresql-0.3.ebuild)

1262943155:  === (9 of 13) Merging (app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-postgresql/eselect-postgresql-0.3.ebuild)

1262943156:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect-postgresql:0

1262943157:  === (9 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-postgresql/eselect-postgresql-0.3.ebuild)

1262943157:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 13) app-admin/eselect-postgresql-0.3 to /

1262943157:  >>> emerge (10 of 13) dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1 to /

1262943158:  === (10 of 13) Cleaning (dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1::/usr/portage/dev-db/postgresql-base/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1.ebuild)

1262943158:  === (10 of 13) Compiling/Merging (dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1::/usr/portage/dev-db/postgresql-base/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1.ebuild)

1262943223:  === (10 of 13) Merging (dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1::/usr/portage/dev-db/postgresql-base/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1.ebuild)

1262943224:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-db/postgresql-base:8.4

1262943227:  === (10 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1::/usr/portage/dev-db/postgresql-base/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1.ebuild)

1262943227:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 13) dev-db/postgresql-base-8.4.2-r1 to /

1262943227: === Unmerging... (dev-db/libpq-8.1.11)

1262943229:  >>> unmerge success: dev-db/libpq-8.1.11

1262943229:  >>> emerge (11 of 13) virtual/postgresql-base-8.4 to /

1262943230:  === (11 of 13) Cleaning (virtual/postgresql-base-8.4::/usr/portage/virtual/postgresql-base/postgresql-base-8.4.ebuild)

1262943230:  === (11 of 13) Compiling/Merging (virtual/postgresql-base-8.4::/usr/portage/virtual/postgresql-base/postgresql-base-8.4.ebuild)

1262943231:  === (11 of 13) Merging (virtual/postgresql-base-8.4::/usr/portage/virtual/postgresql-base/postgresql-base-8.4.ebuild)

1262943232:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/postgresql-base:8.4

1262943232:  === (11 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/postgresql-base-8.4::/usr/portage/virtual/postgresql-base/postgresql-base-8.4.ebuild)

1262943232:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 13) virtual/postgresql-base-8.4 to /

1262943232:  >>> emerge (12 of 13) dev-lang/php-5.2.12 to /

1262943233:  === (12 of 13) Cleaning (dev-lang/php-5.2.12::/usr/portage/dev-lang/php/php-5.2.12.ebuild)

1262943233:  === (12 of 13) Compiling/Merging (dev-lang/php-5.2.12::/usr/portage/dev-lang/php/php-5.2.12.ebuild)

1262943461:  === (12 of 13) Merging (dev-lang/php-5.2.12::/usr/portage/dev-lang/php/php-5.2.12.ebuild)

1262943462:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-lang/php:5

1262943462:  === Unmerging... (dev-lang/php-5.2.11-r1)

1262943463:  >>> unmerge success: dev-lang/php-5.2.11-r1

1262943465:  === (12 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-lang/php-5.2.12::/usr/portage/dev-lang/php/php-5.2.12.ebuild)

1262943465:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 13) dev-lang/php-5.2.12 to /

1262943465:  >>> emerge (13 of 13) mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2 to /

1262943465:  === (13 of 13) Cleaning (mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2::/usr/portage/mail-filter/spamassassin/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2.ebuild)

1262943465:  === (13 of 13) Compiling/Merging (mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2::/usr/portage/mail-filter/spamassassin/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2.ebuild)

1262943477:  === (13 of 13) Merging (mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2::/usr/portage/mail-filter/spamassassin/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2.ebuild)

1262943479:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: mail-filter/spamassassin:0

1262943479:  === Unmerging... (mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1)

1262943479:  >>> unmerge success: mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1

1262943484:  === (13 of 13) Post-Build Cleaning (mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2::/usr/portage/mail-filter/spamassassin/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2.ebuild)

1262943484:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 13) mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r2 to /

1262943484:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1262943484:  *** exiting successfully.

1262943488:  *** terminating.

1262944024: Started emerge on: Jan 08, 2010 10:47:04

1262944024:  *** emerge --oneshot mail-mta/postfix:0

1262944026:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5 to /

1262944027:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5::/usr/portage/mail-mta/postfix/postfix-2.6.5.ebuild)

1262944027:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5::/usr/portage/mail-mta/postfix/postfix-2.6.5.ebuild)

1262944049:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1262944049:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1262944049:  *** terminating.

```

et le code du revdep-rebuild:

```

# revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Found existing 5_order.rr

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   mail-mta/postfix:0

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5

```

et ca dans mes log messages:

```

postfix/master[27703]: warning: process /usr/lib64/postfix/qmgr pid 20928 exit status 127

postfix/master[27703]: warning: /usr/lib64/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling

```

----------

## boozo

Tu pourrais essayer en baissant le MAKEOPTS et en désactivant distcc pour postfix juste pour voir... genre :

```
#FEATURES="-distcc" MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -1DNv postfix
```

M'enfin normalement quand il ne trouve pas l'(es) hote(s) distant(s), il s'accommode très bien de se redistribuer le(s) job(s) en local mais bon c'est une piste à vérifier quand même

----------

## ibasaw

J'y avais penser aussi, j'ai tester sans Distcc, mais ca change rien

J'ai fait tout ce que tu as indiqué

Voila la fin du build .log

```

dict_pgsql.c:156:26: error: postgres_ext.h: No such file or directory

dict_pgsql.c:157:22: error: libpq-fe.h: No such file or directory

dict_pgsql.c:193: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘PGconn’

dict_pgsql.c:229: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘dict_pgsql_quote’:

dict_pgsql.c:267: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c:303: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:313: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘hostname’

dict_pgsql.c:313: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:314: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘dict_pgsql_lookup’:

dict_pgsql.c:324: error: ‘PGresult’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dict_pgsql.c:324: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

dict_pgsql.c:324: error: for each function it appears in.)

dict_pgsql.c:324: error: ‘query_res’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dict_pgsql.c:404: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘dict_pgsql_check_stat’:

dict_pgsql.c:426: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c:426: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘type’

dict_pgsql.c:428: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c:428: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘ts’

dict_pgsql.c:428: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘ts’

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘dict_pgsql_get_active’:

dict_pgsql.c:477: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘hostname’

dict_pgsql.c:493: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘hostname’

dict_pgsql.c:495: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘dict_pgsql_event’:

dict_pgsql.c:509: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c: At top level:

dict_pgsql.c:520: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘plpgsql_connect_single’:

dict_pgsql.c:627: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:627: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘name’

dict_pgsql.c:627: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘port’

dict_pgsql.c:629: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:629: error: ‘CONNECTION_OK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dict_pgsql.c:631: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘hostname’

dict_pgsql.c:631: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:638: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘hostname’

dict_pgsql.c:646: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:648: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘hostname’

dict_pgsql.c:654: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘plpgsql_close_host’:

dict_pgsql.c:661: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:662: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:663: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:664: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘plpgsql_down_host’:

dict_pgsql.c:673: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:674: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:675: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:676: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘ts’

dict_pgsql.c:677: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘host_init’:

dict_pgsql.c:799: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:800: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘hostname’

dict_pgsql.c:801: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘stat’

dict_pgsql.c:802: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘ts’

dict_pgsql.c:810: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘name’

dict_pgsql.c:811: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘port’

dict_pgsql.c:811: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘name’

dict_pgsql.c:814: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘name’

dict_pgsql.c:814: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘name’

dict_pgsql.c:815: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘type’

dict_pgsql.c:817: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘type’

dict_pgsql.c:820: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘name’

dict_pgsql.c:821: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘port’

dict_pgsql.c:821: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘port’

dict_pgsql.c:822: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘type’

dict_pgsql.c: In function ‘plpgsql_dealloc’:

dict_pgsql.c:856: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:857: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘db’

dict_pgsql.c:858: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘hostname’

dict_pgsql.c:859: error: ‘HOST’ has no member named ‘name’

make: *** [dict_pgsql.o] Error 1

make: *** [update] Error 1

 

 ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5 failed.

 Call stack:

               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 3053:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

       emake || die "compile problem"

  The die message:

   compile problem

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/build.log'.

 The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5/temp/environment'.

```

dict_pgsql.c:156:26: error: postgres_ext.h: No such file or directory

dict_pgsql.c:157:22: error: libpq-fe.h: No such file or directory

est ce interessant ?

Il ne trouve pas ces 2 scripts

Merci

----------

## ibasaw

je crois que j'ai trouvé, j'avais ca dans un package.use

mail-mta/postfix postgres mysql ssl ipv6

j'ai changer en

mail-mta/postfix -postgres mysql -ssl -ipv6

et c'est bon

Merci quand meme de votre aide  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Oui et non car tu n'as plus le support pour postgre mais juste pour mysql là mais bon c'est selon tes besoins et si tu ne l'utilisais pas auparavant tu n'y verras rien.

Daprès tes logs c'est ton pgsql qui à un pb mais je n'ai pas de quoi vérifier sous la main pour investiguer davantage dsl ceci dit c'est de ce côté là qu'il faudrait voir pour être plus propre car de mémoire, les 2 supports ne s'excluent pas mutuellement et les dépendances de postfix indiquent seulement la nécessité d'avoir virtual/postgresql-base - A voir avec eselect s'il est bien paramétré peut-être ?

Si tu préfères en rester là, pense à modifier ton titre stp   :Wink: 

----------

